# Pseudotropheus socolofi sex difference



## PNESTOROWICZ (Sep 9, 2009)

I have recently purchased two pseudotropheus socolofi and have really difficult time to tell the sex apart. One is really chasing to other away so my idea is that they are both male, but I need someones help to help me figure it out. I have attached to images of both of them, so this might help.


----------



## PNESTOROWICZ (Sep 9, 2009)

The images did not came as I thought, here is an update.

[/img]http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_socolofi.php







http://rare-tropicalfish.com/Common_Tropical_Fish/Cichlids/African/African_Rift_Lake_Cichlids.htm


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Ps socolofi are a monomorphic species, meaning there is no visual difference between the sexes. Sometimes mature adults males will have slightly more angular dorsal and anal fins, but females can also exibit it. The only way to tell for sure is to vent them (look at the genital opennings). This can also be very difficult in juneviles.


----------



## PNESTOROWICZ (Sep 9, 2009)

So you saying I should not worry to much that one is dominating the tank and the other plays save? I do not know what I should do.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

What size tank are they in and are they the only fish in there? How big are the two socolofi?


----------



## PNESTOROWICZ (Sep 9, 2009)

The tank is 50 gal. and they are about 2.0" each. Also what I have in there, for now, is two yellow labs and two red zebras.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

They are still quite young and likely just working out a pecking order. One seems to be feeling bossy. All three of tose species do better in groups rather than 2 each. The zebras might end up a little rowdy for that size tank, but in general you could likely add 2-3 more of each species. As they mature you can pull out the extra males with an ideal ratio of 1 male with 3-4 females of each species. Be careful though, yellow labs and red zebras hybridize like crazy so any potential fry from this tank should be considered suspect.


----------



## PNESTOROWICZ (Sep 9, 2009)

Should I add 2-3 more of each species or should I add diffrent species. I was thinking to add other species in there, but what would be your advise? What other species would you recommend.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Like I said before these species (most from lake Malawi infact) do not do well in pairs. If you want more variety, then possibly consider an all male tank where you would have a single male from several different species. With no females to fight for, the aggression level often goes down.

If you want to see their natural social behaviors, then keeping them in breeding groups will be your best bet. If you keep the zebras, then I would not add another species. If you switched out the zebras you *might* be able to 4 species (provided the replacement species and the 4th species were not on the highly aggressive end of the spectrum).

Take a look at the Cookie-Cuttersuggestions for a 55g tank


----------



## PNESTOROWICZ (Sep 9, 2009)

This is great information, thanks for your help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Does the 50G have the same dimensions as a 55G? 48" long x 12" wide?


----------

